# 3x3x3 OH - All my 21 PLL algorithms (Last step of Fridrich Method)



## Gabriel Dechichi (Jan 25, 2011)

hey, some cubers ask me for that, so I thought would be a good idea to post it here too...

so, enjoy =)


----------



## whauk (Jan 25, 2011)

2nd video 3:50 = awesome Gperm
the rest is not new for me... apparently we are using exactly the same finger tricks but mirrored


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Jan 25, 2011)

whauk said:


> 2nd video 3:50 = awesome Gperm
> the rest is not new for me... apparently we are using exactly the same finger tricks but mirrored



nice to see a fast cuber using the same fingertricks as me, I always thought my fingetricks were kinda simple...


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 25, 2011)

I turn Japanese style so I can't use a lot of these algs. Maybe I should learn how to push. Your PLLs are great.


----------



## whauk (Jan 25, 2011)

well actually i cant do R2 as pinkie+ring finger... i just do 2 times pinkie.
and i do a whole U2 with just using my index finger one time. these are the only differences i saw.
and btw i use these 2 Vperms:
R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U z' U2 R U' z U' R u2 (thats where i use the above mentioned trick) (you can also split the u2 in u [algo] u or u'[algo] u' to save a move)
and z U' R U' R' x U' z U R' U' R2 x' U' R' U R U

EDIT: learned the Gperm but it is actually not that comfortable for me. so i will stick with my old one... still looks very nice when you execute it


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Jan 25, 2011)

whauk said:


> well actually i cant do R2 as pinkie+ring finger... i just do 2 times pinkie.
> and i do a whole U2 with just using my index finger one time. these are the only differences i saw.
> and btw i use these 2 Vperms:
> R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U z' U2 R U' z U' R u2 (thats where i use the above mentioned trick) (you can also split the u2 in u [algo] u or u'[algo] u' to save a move)
> ...



oh, nice V perms, I'll mirror than later to see if I can do better with than... you should do some video with your pll too =)
and yeah, maybe it doesn't looks like, but the Gperm is kinda uncomfortable for me too, but I find it faster... xD


----------



## Mr.Toad (Sep 5, 2011)

These are really nice. Does anybody have them in a list? Also, Gabriel, a list of your OLLs for OH would be fantastic. Thanks and sorry for the bump.


----------



## zeri (Sep 5, 2011)

If you want on my profile (yt) are all of my algorithms for PLLs and OLLs for OH. Different style of movement. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/zeri1991?feature=mhee#p/p


----------



## danthecuber (Sep 5, 2011)

Mr.Toad said:


> These are really nice. Does anybody have them in a list? Also, Gabriel, a list of your OLLs for OH would be fantastic. Thanks and sorry for the bump.


 

FIRST VIDEO

H - L U2 L' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L2
Z - L U L' U L' U' L' U L U' L' U L2 U L
U - L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2
U - L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L'
U - z' U L' U L U L U L' U' L' U2
U - z' U2 L' U' L' U L U L U L' U
R - z' U' L2 U' R' U L' U' R U L U L' U' L' U L'
R - L U2 L D L' U L D' L' U' L' U L U L'
V - z' U' L2 U L2 D L' U' L D' L D L' U L D'
L U2 L' U2 R' U L U' R U' R' U L' U' R
L' U2 L U2 R U' L' U R' U R U' L U R'
J - L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R
J - z' U L2 U' L' U L2 D' L U' L' D
z' U L' D L2 U' L U L2 U' D' L
z' D L' U L2 D' L D L2 D' U L
E - x' L' U L' U z' U L' u z' x' U L' U L U R U' L' U

SECOND VIDEO

T - L' U' L U L2 D' L U L U L' U' L2 D L'
Y - L2 U L U' L' U x' U z' U L' U L U R' U'
F - x L2 U' L' U L y' L U L' U' x U2 L' U L U' L'
N - L' U R' U2 L U' L' R U R' U2 L U' R U
A - x' L' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2
N - z' D L' U L2 D' L D U' L' U L2 D' L U' L'
A - x' L2 D2 L U L' D2 L U' L'
y' x' z' U L' U R2 U' L U R2 U2
G - L2 u L' U L' U' L D' x' U2 l' U l
G - L' U' L y L2 u L' U' L z' L' x' U2
z' U' L' U x' U2 l U' L U L' l' U2
G - z' U L U' x' U2 l' U L' U' L U' l U2
L U L' z' x' U2 l' U L' U' L U' l U2
G - z' U2 l' U L' U L U' l U2 x' U L' U'


----------



## Mr.Toad (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks a lot, Daniel. Sadly for me, I just finished writing them down one by one, I should have waited, he, he.


----------

